# Wtb Schwinn Pumpkin Headlight



## Streetcustom82 (Jun 30, 2016)

*


 

 

 ISO Schwinn pumpkin headlight in great working condition. The 1st generation w/0 the Amber side markers. Also with lens and no dents or pitting. Anyone have this light for sell please send PM thanks.*


----------

